# Castles in Argentina (wow!)



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

These are some of the castles sorrounding Buenos Aires.

ENJOY!!













































































































.


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

They are richer...!! :cheers:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Mzn great compilation! and GREEEAAT castles!


----------



## Rodarte (May 30, 2007)

The Sans Souci is my all time favourite. :drool: Good job! kay:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Those are not castles! just big houses/palaces in the jungle, the only castles in America are those which were boght by the new rich people in north America (few) from Europe, a place where there are real castles everywhere. Names, names names...


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

zazo said:


> Those are not castles! just big houses/palaces in the jungle, the only castles in America are those which were boght by the new rich people in north America (few) from Europe, a place where there are real castles everywhere. Names, names names...


Correct. These are beutiful chateaux. 

Well, in the US, there are San Simeon (out in San Luis Obispo, CA) and the Biltmore estate of the Vanderbilts in Asheville, North Carolina. And of course, Sleeping Beauty's castle in Disneyland, and Cinderella's Castle in DisneyWorld. 

A winery in Napa recently put up a real castle, with moat and turrets. I forget the name of the winery.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

zazo said:


> Those are not castles! just big houses/palaces in the jungle, the only castles in America are those which were boght by the new rich people in north America (few) from Europe, a place where there are real castles everywhere. Names, names names...


Yeah, I was about to say the same thing...they are bonifed mansions.


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

The first one is a castle the others are big mansions or palace's . 

is palace's the correct word?


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

mzn said:


>


Yeah. That first one looks like one of Disneyland/World castles. I think the original Sleeping Beauty one in ANaheim. Altho it is said that Disney's inspiration for that was Mad Ludwig's Neuschwanstein castle in Bavaria.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kíjueeeepatooo, castillos o no castillos son de lo más hdp!!!


----------



## Cheetoh2002 (Aug 19, 2006)

I also agree, on most of them they look like mansions, here in San Angelo we have houses like those, but i do like the first one and it does look like a castle to me exept that there is no walls to deffend it, but anyways i don't know what hey are is just my opinion and all of them look nice!!!


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 2, 2005)

Amazing Estancias and Palaces!! Im amazed how many of these constructions you can find on the countryside of Argentina and some of them they're not even known by the people!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Kamuss said:


> Amazing Estancias and Palaces!! Im amazed how many of these constructions you can find on the countryside of Argentina and some of them they're not even known by the people!


Exactly :cheers:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Simply beautiful. BTW, whats the difference between a castle and a palace?


----------



## diogoap (May 8, 2005)

Such gorgeous palace,
just answering the upper question: i guess castle is militar, governamental fortification(wish is the most important function).


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

Harkeb said:


> Simply beautiful. BTW, whats the difference between a castle and a palace?


The different between a castle and a palace is, the castle have a defencestructure.

Muiderslot Castle (1280), The Netherlands









Paleis het Loo (1684), The Netherlands









I was suprised, I dindn't knew that Argentina have nice chateaus.


----------



## guajero (Jul 2, 2008)

Those are really amazing. I love the elaborate gardens.


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

Valle Hermoso, Córdoba (1870)


----------



## Reverie (Nov 23, 2007)

Wonderful. Argentina hides a lot of secrets.


----------

